# Hunting pics



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd like to take this opportunity to invite everyone to post some hunting pics on this thread. I didn't get my first digicam until after last hunting season, so I need to scan old film pics first. :doh: 

Looking forward to some good huntin' pics! Bring 'em on folks! :hobbyhors 

Dave


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a couple . They arent huge but theyre mine ! LOL


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

nice six points like those are less common than nice eight points where i live. i would call those decent trophies.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

btf,
nice bucks. I'd be plenty happy getting one like either of those this season! Last year was a spiker for me. That's OK, good eating buck he was/is. Since I can't find the power cord for my scanner (the one I never used in six years!), I'll just post a couple of shoulder mount photos too. I do have some from the woods but not as many as I'd like. 

The first one is one of two caribou from Quebec that were shot in velvet in August of '92. The second is of my only Pronghorn antelope from Wyoming, just a bit south of Newcastle. That was taken in October of '96. I tried for a Wyoming elk tag once (for the '99 season) and came up short. Never tried again...darn expenses keep gettin' in the way! :grump: 



















You'll have to forgive the dust, and the hideous panneling!  

Dave


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice critters!! LOL I never noticed any dust. I hunt for meat and not antlers so its just luck when I kill a nice buck. I shoot a lot more does than anything else. Ill pass up small bucks a lot since the limit here is 6 and I can hunt all I want to. Just 6 more weeks until deer season starts!!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok you asked


































big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

more....


























big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

more...

































big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

and still more...


















































big rockpile


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

You dawg! Awesome bunch of huntin' pics! I like the front-stuffer ones...especially the one with you next to that buck hanging and the good shot of the autumn trees in the background. Cool. OK, I'm now officially envious of your property, LOL! We don't have hogs up here, plenty of turkey but I either forget to put in or like last spring, just haven't gotten one.
Deer hunting's been spotty, almost non-existant. :Bawling: I go out every year but not having private land to hunt, I feel fortunate to have gotten one (a spiker) last year! I had a good run of luck back in the late eighties where I had permission, along with my Dad to hunt on a farm in terrific deer country. Got a decent amount of deer off of that land back then but things changed and alas, no more farm to hunt.  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Those are great Rockpile!!



Here is a picture my DH carries in his wallet.... I used to think he carried it to keep me in mind, but I think he carries it because of his big stinking deer dragging it's head on the ground in the background.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Ha! You may have a point! :rotfl: 

I can see three great reasons for him to carry that pic though, sure looks like a rich man, to me.  

Dave


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

cowgirlone said:


> Those are great Rockpile!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture my DH carries in his wallet.... I used to think he carried it to keep me in mind, but I think he carries it because of his big stinking deer dragging it's head on the ground in the background.


Yelper!!! All kinds of pretty Deers and Dears in that Pic  

big rockpile


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Rockpile


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey, 

Big Rockpile, what was that you used on the fox squirrel? Nice pics by the way.

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tuvold said:


> Hey,
> 
> Big Rockpile, what was that you used on the fox squirrel? Nice pics by the way.
> 
> ...



Yelp!!

big rockpile


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope I did this right and the pics show up.. We got these two deer on my place. Mine on opening day, my cousins the next day.


----------



## boonieman (Dec 28, 2005)

Or how about these?? We do this every year. It's ablast and they taste good too! The fish pics are a bowfin, in case you didnt know it. Caught him out of a beaver dam pond next door.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

This (for you Southern boys) is a REAL deer  <mule deer vs whitetail> Hee Hee That should fire you all up LOL.. 
Anyway heres a few my hubby got the few years 










 And here he is mounted  This boy measured a hair under 30 inches wide green, and is now is just a little over 29 1/2 dry...









 Heres another nice buck --








On this buck check out the balls on the end of the two tines on the one side (your left)   








 Heres that same buck so you can see the balls better


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice pictures Boonieman and Royal Oaks!


----------

